# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Ölkücüler olmasa Türkiye bölünürdü

## maturidi

Arşiv: ülkücüler olmasa Türkiye bölünürdüÂ´

"ülkücüler olmasa Türkiye bölünürdüÂ´ 
03.06.2006 - 04:07 

1965Â´te Alparslan TürkeşÂ´in kurduğu CKMPÂ´de Gençlik Kolları Genel BaşkanlığıÂ´yla başlayan ve MHP Genel Başkan YardımcılığıÂ´na kadar uzanan "41 yıllık siyaset hayatı"nın kahramanı Muhittin üolakÂ´la arkadaşımız Gökçe Eroğlu konuştu. İşte üolakÂ´ın Türkiye, dünya ve ülkemizin de içinde bulunduğu coğrafyada meydana gelen sıcak gelişmeler konusundaki görüşleri...

Gökçe Eroğlu: 12 Eylül İhtilaliÂ´ni hazırlayan sebepler size göre nelerdi?

- 12 Eylül İhtilali dediğinizde öncelikle 12 Eylülğü hazırlayan sebepler nelerdi? Bunu birkaç boyutta ele alıp ortaya koymaz isek, 12 Eylül İhtilaliÂ´nin ardından meydana gelen ülkem içerisindeki ve bölgemdeki sonuçları sağlıklı değerlendiremeyebiliriz. Bundan dolayı 12 Eylül öncesini kısaca özetlemek istiyorum.
12 Eylül öncesinde artan bir dozda vatanını sevenlerle, devletini sevenlerle, bayrağını sevenlerle, Türkğüm diyenlerle Türk milletinin mensubuyum diyenlerle bu değerlere karşı olanlar arasında örtülü bir savaş olmuştur. Kısacası kendi gücünü toprağından, milletinden ve değerlerinden alan bir grup idealist ülkücü gençlik ile Sovyetler Birliğiğnin güdümü ve yönlendirmesi altında bulunan çeşitli bölücü unsurların ülkeyi parçalamak, bölmek istemeleri çerçevesinde yapılan karşılıklı bir mücadeledir.
Bu mücadelenin sonucunda Türkiye bağımsızlığını korumuştur. Bayrağı dalgalanmıştır. Bu mücadelenin sonunda Türkiye bölünme tehlikesini atlatmıştır. Türkiyeğde Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğne (MHP) ve Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğne mensup yan kuruluşlar dediğimiz ülkücü kuruluşların vermiş olduğu şerefli bir mücadele sonucunda tekrar ediyorum Türkiye bölünme tehlikesini ortadan kaldırmıştır.
Bu uğurda verilen binlerce şehit vardır. Yüzbinlerce insan hapishanelere girip çıkmıştır. İdamlar olmuştur. Müesseseler ikiye bölünmüştür. Polis teşkilatı, mahkemeler, adliye, bürokrasi, öğretmenler aklınıza gelen her kuruluş ikiye bölünmüştür. Bir tarafta vatanını sevenler, milliyetçiler; diğer tarafta bunlara karşı olanlar. ülke bu durumdaydı. ülkücü hareket bu durumdayken kendi misyonunu Kuvay-i Milliye ruhunu ayağa kaldırarak ülkesi için gereken her türlü çabayı göstermiştir. 12 Eylül öncesi noktasında bazı önemli konular üzerinde duracağım.
Bunlardan birincisi ihtilali yapmayı kafasına koyan unsurlar. İhtilal sonrasında bir sol ve sağ var. Soldan kastım Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi (CHP) sağdan kastım Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğdir (MHP). Bu iki siyasi hareketin derlenip toparlanmaması için, tekrar bir güç haline gelmemesi için 12 Eylül İhtilaliÂ´ni yapan unsurlar kendilerine göre gereken tedbirleri almışlardır. Bunu da provokasyonlar yoluyla gerçekleştirmişlerdir. Her iki yapının içerisinde kullanabildikleri unsurları kitlelere yönelik eylem haline sokarak, insanların bu iki kuruluştan ve birbirinden nefret etmesini temin ederek ve bu iki unsuru iki siyasi hareketi yargılayamayacakları, bu iki siyasi harekete bir suç yükleyemeyecekleri, ama bu iki siyasi hareketin içerisinde de toparlayabilecek olan iki ismin katledilmesini en hafif ifadeyle gözardı etmişlerdir, diyebilirim.
Bunlardan bir tanesi Milliyet gazetesinin başyazarı soysal demokratların şemsiyesi olabilen Abdi İpekçi, ikincisi ise Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğnin yıllarca süren şeref, namus, dürüstlük timsali Gün Sazak BeyÂ´dir. Bu iki insanın öldürülmesi, şehit edilmesi, katledilmesi, sonucunda 12 Eylülğden sonra sosyal demokratların toparlanmamasını teminen Abdi İpekçi, Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğnin toparlanmaması için toparlayacak insan yargılanması mümkün olmayan insan Gün Sazak Bey öldürülmüştür.
12 Eylül İhtilali, "kardeş kavgasına son vermek" için yapılmıştır. İhtilali yapanlar böyle diyorlar. Halk bıkmış, insanlarımız bıkmış, günde 10 kişi, 20 kişi, 30 kişi öldürülürken onlarca bombalar patlarken ihtilalin olduğu gün hiçbir tane bomba patlamamış. Cumartesi günü Ankarağda 180 bomba patlarken pazar günü bir tane bomba bile patlamıyor. Bu inanılmaz bir şeydir. Buradan birilerini suçlamak istemiyorum. Ancak, 12 Eylül İhtilali olduktan sonra Türkiyeğyi bölücülükten kurtaran, bayrağının dalgalanmasını temin eden, ezanların okunmasını temin eden, ülkücü hareket, ğAtatürkçüyüm diyen ve devletine milletine sahip çıktığını iddia edenğ konsey üyeleri tarafından MamakÂ´larda işkence odalarında ğniye bu devleti savundunuz, niye bayrağınıza sahip çıktınız?ğ anlayışıyla sorgulanmışlar, işkencelere maruz kalmışlardır. Hatta 9 kişi idam edilmiş ve yüzlerce insan hapishanelerde ömür tüketmiştir. Tabii buradaki kasıt şu; bugünleri hazırlamak için o günlerde ülkücülere işkenceler edilmiştir. Bugünlerde olan gelişmeleri temin etmek için milliyetçi hareketi mahkÃ»m etmeye çalışmışlardır. Bu da yetmiyor. Peki, ne yapılmış? ülkücü hareket hapishanelerde, mağdur, ülkücü hareket perişan, ülkücü hareket 2.813 tane şehit vermiş, 6.000 küsur yaralı vermiş, 9 idam vermiş, 272.000 insan da hapishanelere girip çıkmış. Bu böyle bir hareketti.
- Allah rızasını kazanmak için, milletini korumak için, bayrağını korumak için, İstiklal Marşığnı söyleyebilmek için, Misak-i Milli hudutlarında en ufak çakıl taşını ele geçirmek isteyenlere karşı durmak, yani Anadoluğya sahip çıkmak için. Ve tabii ki yurtdışında bulunan Türklerin umudunu kırmamak için. Bir gün onların da bağımsızlıklarına kavuşacaklarına inanarak, mücadelelerini yapmışlardır.
12 Eylül sonrasında da hapishaneler de ğvatanını, devletini, milletini, bağımsızlığını neden savundun?ğ der gibi yargılamışlardır.
O dönem Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Sıkıyönetim Koordinasyon Kurulu tarafından alınan 4 önemli kararı söylemek istiyorum. Neydi onlar:
1. 1981 yılında Sıkıyönetim Koordinasyon Kurulu tarafından alınan kararla Türkiyeğde ilk defa siyasal Kürtçü hareketle ilgili örgütsel davalar açmıştır. Bu davaların doğurduğu sonuçlar nelerdir? En hafif ifadeyle yargılanan çocukla babası örtüştürülmüştür, birleştirilmiştir. O çocuklar Marksist, Leninistğti. O çocuklar solcuydu. Sol görüşe sahipti. Güneydoğu Anadolu BölgesiÂ´ndeki insanlarımız dinine düşkündü. O insanlar sol görüşten yargılanmış olsalar idi, ailelerinin, aşiretlerinin sahip çıkması mümkün değildi. Ama o insanları Kürtçülük davasından yargılarsanız, baba ile oğul hapishanede yan yana geldikleri zaman babası oğluna ğsen neden buradasın?ğ diye sorduğunda ğben senin oğlun olduğum için buradayımğ dediği zaman o hareket bir aşama kaydetmiş olur.
2. 12 Eylül İhtilaliÂ´nin içe dönük doğurduğu sonuçların bir tanesi de şu, 82 yılında silahsızlandırma politikası güdülmüştür. Yani ğherkes elindeki silahları devlete teslim etsinğ denilmiştir. Devletiyle bir alacak vereceği olmayan insanlar, aşiretler silahlarını devlete teslim etmişlerdir. Ama devlete karşı kendisini güvende hissetmeyen, devlete karşı kendi içinde mücadele eden, devleti yıkmak için uğraşan bölücü unsurlar silahlarını teslim etmemişlerdir. Dolayısıyla köyler ve mezralar silahsız büyük bir kitle, silahlı bir grubun eline bırakılmıştır.
3. 1983 yılında sokakta konuşulan Kürtçe lisanı yasaklanmıştır. Resmi dairelerde zaten Kürtçe konuşulması yasaktı. Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin resmi dili Türkçeğdir. 1984 yılında yapılan genel seçimlerde Milli Güvenlik Konseyi eski üyesi Milliyetçi Demokrasi Partisi Genel Başkanı Turgut Sunalp BeyÂ´in partisi seçime giriyor. Halkçı Parti ve Turgut üzalğın partisinin seçime girmesi temin ediliyor. Milli Güvenlik Konseyi, Sunalp Paşağnın partisinin aday listelerini yani 1, 2, ve 3, sıralardaki seçimi alabilecek ve seçimi sürükleyebilecek olan insanları veto ediyor. Sunalp Paşağnın partisi sözde Milli Güvenlik Konseyiğnin partisi. Bir de bu imaj veriliyor. Sunalp Paşağnın partisi askerlerin direktifi altında kurulmuş oluyor. Onun karşısında bir de Halkçı Parti kuruluyor. Bir tarafı sağcı milliyetçi, liberal parti olacak, diğer tarafı solcu parti olacak. Bir de Amerikalıların isteği üzerine Turgut üzalğa da vize veriliyor. Turgut üzal da parti kuruyor. Ama Sunalpğın seçilebilme şansı olan ve vilayetlerinde doğal lider durumunda bulunan halkın teveccühünü kazanmış liste başında olanları Milli Güvenlik Konseyi almış olduğu kararla veto ediyor. Turgut üzalğın partisinde de göstermelik bir-iki kişi veto ediliyor. Bir tarafı yok ediyor, bir tarafa da dokunmuyor. Turgut üzalğın Anavatan Partisiğnin iktidara gelmesi temin ediliyor.
4. 1984 yılında şemdinli ve Eruh baskını. Küçük bir grup şemdinli ve Eruhğta devlet organlarına saldırıda bulunuyor. Fiilen PKK savaş ilan etmiş oluyor. İktidardaki parti Anavatan PartisiÂ´dir. Başbakan ise Turgut üzalğdır. Turgut üzalğa mesaj iletiliyor. Küçük bir maceraperest grup diye geçiştiriliyor. Bunlar tesadüfen olan şeyler değildir. 1. Körfez SavaşıÂ´yla beraber ABD, KörfezÂ´de Irakğın bütün kuvvetlerini yerle bir etmesine rağmen, Irakğın içerisine girmelerine rağmen, bugün Irakğta yaptığını, Saddamğı devirme işlemini o zaman da yapabilirdi, ama yapmıyor. Neden yapmıyor? üünkü programı hazır değil. ABDğnin programında ne var? Bölgedeki petrol unsurlarına, sahalarına kendisinin hakim olmasıdır. Bunun için ne yapmak lazım? Kontrol altına alabileceği bölgeler oluşturmak lazım. Başbakan Turgut üzal ile inanılmaz bir şekilde Türk siyasi hayatı değişik bir mecraya giriyor. Ekonomik hayat siyasi iradeye göre değişiyor ve ekonomide bir anda adı-sanı belli olmayan yüzlerce, binlerce firma ortaya çıkıyor. Bu firmalar işler alıyor, büyük ekonomik güç sahibi oluyor. Ekonomik hayatta para el değiştiriyor ve bugün bize düşman olan insanlara kırmızı pasaportlar veriliyor. Türkiyeğye davet ediliyor. Bunlar olurken ülkücü hareket, milliyetçi hareket yaralarını sarmakla meşgul. Milliyetçi hareketin olduğu hiçbir yerde bölücü unsurlar ayakta kalamaz.
üzetle şunu söyleyebiliriz: Bugün Kuzey Irakğta bir Kürt devleti kurulmak isteniyor ise, onun altyapıları hazırlanmış ise, bu 1. Körfez SavaşıÂ´ndan sonra 32. paralelin üzerinde olan yerlerin korunmasıyla ve Türkiyeğde konuşlanmış olan üevik KuvvetÂ´in yardımıyla olmuştur. O zamanki yöneticilerin yardımıyla olmuştur. Türkiye olmasaydı ABDÂ´nin, İncirlikÂ´ten kalkan uçaklarıyla o bölgede olan insanları koruma altına alması mümkün değildi. Orada korunmuş bir bölge meydana getirip, o korunmuş olan bölgeyi ayağa kaldırıp, bugünkü Irakğın içerisinde kurulan Kürt devletinin zemini o zaman hazırlanmaya başlanmıştır.
Tabii o zemin hazırlanırken ülkücü hareket maalesef gündemin dışındadır. Emperyalist devletler sadece kendi menfaatlerini korumak ve kollamak babında 3-5 senelik planlar değil, en az 40 senelik planlar yapar. Bugünler için 12 Eylülğden sonra Türkiyeğde gerçek güç olan Atatürkçü, devletini ve milletini seven Milliyetçi HareketÂ´i pasifize ederek, bugünlere ulaşmayı hedeflemişlerdir. 

Dünkü ve bugünkü ülkücü teşkilatların potansiyel gücünü değerlendirebilir misiniz?

- İnsanlar ölmediği müddetçe potansiyel güç olarak devam ederler, güçleri azalabilir ama yok olmazlar. Bu konuda rakamlarla konuşmak en iyisidir. Milliyetçi hareket, ülkücü yan kuruluşlardan oluşan bir harekettir. Yani ortada bir parti vardır bu partiye gönül vermiş yan kuruluşlar vardır. 65ğ75 yılları arasındaki ülkücü kadrolardan bahsetmeyeceğim. Sadece 1975 ve 1980 yıllarını ele alacağım. Milliyetçi Hareket Partisiğnin yan kuruluşlarının sayısı 1.650 ülkü ocağı, 480 ülkücü memurlar ve diğer ülkücü yan kuruluşların toplam şube sayısı 4.740ğdır. Bu kuruluşların yönetim kadroları 30ğar kişiliktir. 5ği sabit kalır, 25ği her yıl değişir. Sadece, 12 Eylül öncesinde ülkücü hareketin içerisinde 750.000 civarında yöneticilik yapmış olan insan vardır. Bunlar üye değildir, sempatizan değildir. Sadece yöneticilik yapmış insanlardır. üstelik bu rakama 4.500 oba teşkilatı ve okullar ile yurtlardaki teşkilatlar dahil değildir. Bunlar, sadece teşkilatlarda yöneticilik yapmış insanlardır. Bunları da dahil edersem Türkiyeğde sadece 1975ğ1980 yılları arasında ülkücü hareketin içinde 2 milyon yönetici vardı. 1965ğ1975 yılları arasını düşünün, 80ğden sonra gelişen hareketi düşünün ülkücü hareket Türkiyeğnin en büyük sivil toplum kuruluşudur. İşte güç budur. Başka bir ifadeyle şöyle söyleyeyim. Biliyorsunuz ülkeyi bürokratlar idare eder. Halkla haşır neşir olan bürokratlardır. 6. dereceye inen 15. derece arasında kalan bürokratların, yani beldelerdeki, ilçelerdeki öğretmenlerin, sağlık memurlarının yüzde 53-54ğü MHPğlidir, ülkücüdür. Bürokraside olan güç de ayrı bir olaydır.
Bu dünkü güç müdür? Evet, dünkü güçtür. Peki, bugüne gelişimi var mıdır? Evet vardır. ülmeyen insanlar bunu devam ettirmektedir. Bu güç sizce dağınık mıdır? Evet, ama hemen toparlanabilir. Nasıl toparlanabilir? Kendi meşreplerine uygun, kendi söylemlerine ve yapılarına uygun bir obje yakaladıklarında onlar bir araya gelir. üünkü onlar ülkücüdür.

Sizce dağılmalarının sebebi nedir?

- ülkücü hareket dağılmamıştır, yaşıyor, ama ülkücü hareketin siyasi hareket olan milliyetçi hareket partisiyle gönül kırıklığı vardır. Bu gönül kırıklığı ortadan kalktığı zaman zaten kimse dağılmamış olur.


Sovyetler Birliğiğnin yıkılışı ve sonuçlarını değerlendirir misiniz?


- Türkiyeğde ülkücü hareket 1980 öncesinde Sovyetler Birliğiğnin sıcak denizlere inmesini engelleyen en büyük faktör olmuştur. Sovyetler Birliği, ABD ile yapmış olduğu yıldız savaşları çerçevesi içerisinde ekonomisi sarsılmış. Yeni kaynaklara ihtiyaç hissediyor bu çerçevede de başta Türkiye olmak üzere körfez ülkelerine inerek, petrol yatakları sahasına sahip olması gerekiyor. Bunu ülkücü hareket engellemiştir. Sovyet güdümünde bulunan unsurları ciddi bir mücadele içerisinde bulunarak onların TürkiyeÂ´ye hakim olmalarına imkan vermemiştir. Dolayısıyla SovyetlerÂ´e yeni bir ekonomik kaynak girmemiştir. Aynı mana içerisinde Afganistanğda işgaller yapmışlardır. Orada da bataklığa saplanmışlardır. Nasıl ki ABD, Vietnamğda bataklığa saplandığı gibi, Afganistanğda da bataklığa saplanmışladır. Sovyetler Birliği, altyapıları olmasına rağmen ekonomisi tıkanma noktasına gelmiş, ivme kazanamamış, sebebi rejimin eskimesi, rejimi savunan insanların rejim için çalışmaları yerine kendileri için de çalışır hale gelmiş olmaları, yani komünist ihtilali yapan grupların yapıları, idealizmin zaman içerisinde hedefinden sapması kendilerini düşünür hale gelmiş olmaları halkla aralarında kopukluk meydana getirmiştir. Böyle bir hareketin zaten başarılı olması mümkün değildir. BatıÂ´nın propagandasına mağlup olmuşlardır. BatıÂ´nın filmlerine, müziğine, teknolojisine mağlup olmuşlardır. Berlinğe baktığınız zaman bir tarafı ışıl ışıl, diğer tarafı karanlıklar içerisindedir. Bu insanların gözüne girmiştir. Bu televizyon dediğimiz hadise her eve girmiştir. BatıÂ´da olan bu propaganda tekniğine karşı Sovyetler başarılı olamamıştır.
Sovyetler BirliğiÂ´ni meydana getiren cumhuriyetlerin kendi içlerinde başlamış olan bağımsızlık mücadelesi de önemli bir yer tutmaktadır. ürneğin 1968 yılında AzerbaycanÂ´da rahmetli Elçibey, Halk CephesiÂ´ni 4 arkadaşıyla birlikte kurmuş, 1975 yılında milliyetçilikten dolayı tutuklanmış, taş ocaklarında çalışmış, Sovyetler Birliğiğnin bünyesinde bulunan cumhuriyetlerde de Azerbaycan gibi, üzbekistan gibi, Türkmenistan gibi cumhuriyetlerde de milli hareketler baş göstermiş, Rusyağnın içerisinde ekonomik sıkıntılar had safhaya ulaşmış, rejimi savunanlar kendileri için çalışır hale gelmiş, bu ortam içerisinde son bir gayretle sıcak denizlere inmeye çalışmışlardır. Ona da ülkücü hareket mani olmuş, bunu da Jirinovski kendisi itiraf etmiştir. "Biz" diyor, "İranğa, Irakğa ve Suriyeğye ve Körfez ülkelerindeki yandaşlarımıza yapmış olduğumuz desteğin belki beş misli fazlasını Türkiye için harcadık. Ama bir albay ve yanındaki grup bizim bütün oyunumuzu bozdu" diyor.
İşte o Albay, Alparslan Türkeşğtir. O idealist grup da ülkücü harekettir. Tabii en önemli faktörlerden bir tanesi de insan fıtratının karakterine uygun rejim olmayışıdır. Ancak ben Sovyetler Birliğiğnin yıkılmasını kontrollü yıkılış olarak görüyorum. Yani Sovyetler Birliğiğnin o zamanki yönetimi olan kadrolar gidişatı görmüşlerdir. Vazgeçilebileceklerden vazgeçip anakarayı nasıl kurtarırız hesabı yapmışlardır. Doğru tatbik ettiklerine inanıyorum. Bazı cumhuriyetleri gitmiştir. Macaristan ve üekoslovakya ile olan ilişkileri bitmiştir. Bulgaristan ve Romanyağda dahil, bunlar NATO ve Avrupa ülkesi olmuşlardır.
Diğer taraftan kendi hinterlant alanı içerisinde bulunan Kafkasyağda ve Azerbaycan ve Orta Asya Cumhuriyetleriğnde etkilerini devam ettirmektedir. Bağımsızlığını ilan eden Azerbaycan dışında diğer Türk Cumhuriyetleriğnin devlet başkanları eski rejimde parti genel sekreterliğinden devlet başkanlığı görevlerine geçmişlerdir. Fakat Azerbaycanğda Ebulfeyz Elçibey, 1989 yılında halk ihtilaliyle liderliğe getirilmişti, onu da bir yıl içerisinde görevinden indirerek yerine politbüro üyesi olan Haydar Aliyev gelmiştir.
Tabii Sovyetler Birliği varken, zamanında karşısında hür dünya başlığı altında NATO paktı, AB paktı diye bir pakt vardı. Bu iki kutuplu dünyayken tek kutuplu dünya haline gelince ABD dünyada istediğini yapıyor Irakğa, İranğa karşı rahat hareket ediyor. İki kutuplu dünya iken dengede olduğu zaman bunu yapamamaktaydı.
Bir insanın geleceğinin, ne yapacağı belli olmayan bir kişinin iki dudağı arasında olduğunu düşünün. Dünya bugün o haldedir. Bu arada Türkiye Cumhuriyeti büyük bir devlettir. Türkiye 74 milyon nüfusuyla, Türk CumhuriyetleriÂ´yle bölgede olan ağırlığıyla çok büyük bir güçtür. Yeter ki TC devletinin başına siyasetiyle, askeriyle, bürokrasisiyle izdüşümde bulunan, örtüşebilen unsurlar işbaşına gelsin. O zaman bölgedeki tüm problemler biter. Bugün Türkiyeğnin problemi siyasi irade ile kurumlar arasındaki sürtüşmeden kaynaklanmaktadır. Bunun için siyasi irade, artı kurumların aynı izdüşümünde olduğu zaman Türkiye olarak daha istikrarlı, menfaatine daha uygun politikalar üreteceğimiz için bölgemizde istikrarın daha çabuk sağlanabileceğini düşünüyorum.
Umudumuz şudur: Avrupa Birliği sevdasından bizim vazgeçmemiz lazım. AB, Türkiyeğyi sıkıntıya sokmaktadır. Türkiye hiçbir zaman ABğye girmez. Onlar bizi almaz. Biz de zaten girmeyiz. Girdiğimiz zaman ise Türkiye, Türkiye olmaktan çıkar, biz Türk olmaktan çıkarız. Onların bir materyali haline geliriz. Dolayısıyla Atatürkğün kurduğu bu cumhuriyet böyle şeylere layık değildir. Ancak Türkiye kendisi paktını kurar. Kendi gücünü oluşturur. Hiç kimse ABD karşısında AB denge olabilir diye düşünmesin. Onların menfaatleri ortaktır. Bunun için iş bize düşüyor. Kendi bölgemize ve coğrafyamıza sahip çıkabilir isek, Türkiyeğyi ve bölgeyi birtakım tehlikelere karşı koruyabiliriz diye düşünüyorum.
31 Temmuz 1965ğten itibaren, yani Alparslan Türkeşğin Cumhuriyetçi Köylü Millet Partisi (CKMP) Genel Başkanı olduğu andan beri 1967ğde CKMP Gençlik Kolları Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, 1968 Genç ülkücüler Teşkilatı Genel Başkanı (daha sonra ocak olmuştur), 1969ğda Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Genel Başkanı Alparslan Türkeşğin üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü, 1972ğ1974 ülkücü İşler Birliği Genel Sekreterliği, Başkanlığı, Parti İşçi Komiteler Başkanlığı, Yan Kuruluşlar Koordinasyon Başkanlığı, Eğitimcilik, Avrupa Teşkilatlarından Sorumluluk, en son parti MYK üyeliği, Başkanlık Divanı üyeliği, Teşkilattan Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı gibi görevlerde 41 yıl bulundum.
Edindiğim tecrübelerin ışığında şunu söylüyorum. Türkiye olarak, işimiz çok zor. Allah yardımcımız olsun.


Teşekkür ederim... 
Aygazete

----------

